# M. Vawdrey



## M. Vawdrey (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all - I haven't posted for a while. Had an RAI the end of April. Started Synthroid about June 25th - .75mg. I have had a headache every day for the past 3 weeks. Could it be thyroid related? My Dr. planned to re-check at 6 weeks -so I have another couple of weeks before he will be adjusting anything. Should I give him a call or just keep hanging on?

I just went off of my beta blockers this week - and I weaned down very slowly - so that at the end I was taking 5 mg every day - and then I quit. I wondered if it could be that.

Also, has anyone developed restless leg syndrome when they became hypo? I have had that since I went from hyper to hypo - and am also hoping that is temporary.

I appreciate your time and advice.

Btw - other than that I am feeling SO MUCH BETTER - for those that have wondered whether to have an RAI. I felt like I was at the end of my choices and at this point - it has been a long hard haul - but I can believe that a happy ending is is sight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M. Vawdrey said:


> Hello all - I haven't posted for a while. Had an RAI the end of April. Started Synthroid about June 25th - .75mg. I have had a headache every day for the past 3 weeks. Could it be thyroid related? My Dr. planned to re-check at 6 weeks -so I have another couple of weeks before he will be adjusting anything. Should I give him a call or just keep hanging on?
> 
> I just went off of my beta blockers this week - and I weaned down very slowly - so that at the end I was taking 5 mg every day - and then I quit. I wondered if it could be that.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are feeling better over all. It could be the weaning off of the beta-blockers causing the headaches. Have you discussed this w/ your doctor?

If you are ferritin deficient, you could be having restless leg symptoms. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake.

You would also consider electrolyte imbalance. Either one or both could cause RLS. Remember that thyroid disease is a metabolic condition as well as endocrine.


----------



## M. Vawdrey (Apr 7, 2010)

Endo went ahead and had my levels checked on 7-26-10. My FT4 was 1.23 (.82-1.77). My TSH was 5.55 (.450-4.50). Endo was not happy at the level of my TSH and increased my Synthroid from 75mcg to 100 mcg.

I am so afraid of going hyper again - does this increase seem like the right amount? I am having anxiety - but I had anxiety when I was hyper and when I was hypo so I don't know which I am or what is causing it. This is the hardest thing I have ever done and I am getting so weary of the battle.

Any encouraging words out there? I think my family is tired of me - I am tired of thyroid problems.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

*My FT4 was 1.23 (.82-1.77). My TSH was 5.55 (.450-4.50)*

Next time you have labs request a FT-3 along with them.

I have to comment because I find it interesting that your FT-4 is perfect and in mid range so I imagine you will go hyper.

I got headaches when my FT-3 was too high for me and the anxiety I felt was crippling at times.

It has been mentioned too many times on this board (and in the levothyroxine inserts) NOT to dose off TSH alone but the doctors still do.

Call your doctor and have a talk about your concerns or go find a different doctor and get their opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M. Vawdrey said:


> Endo went ahead and had my levels checked on 7-26-10. My FT4 was 1.23 (.82-1.77). My TSH was 5.55 (.450-4.50). Endo was not happy at the level of my TSH and increased my Synthroid from 75mcg to 100 mcg.
> 
> I am so afraid of going hyper again - does this increase seem like the right amount? I am having anxiety - but I had anxiety when I was hyper and when I was hypo so I don't know which I am or what is causing it. This is the hardest thing I have ever done and I am getting so weary of the battle.
> 
> Any encouraging words out there? I think my family is tired of me - I am tired of thyroid problems.


The protocul the doctor is using is appropriate. Have you addressed the ferritin issue as per previous posting?


----------



## M. Vawdrey (Apr 7, 2010)

They did a blood test and told me my iron wasn't low. Not sure if that is the same level as the ferritin. They did not give me the results but I could request the exact #'s if you think that could help. He checked that because I have been losing so much hair - both hyper and hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M. Vawdrey said:


> They did a blood test and told me my iron wasn't low. Not sure if that is the same level as the ferritin. They did not give me the results but I could request the exact #'s if you think that could help. He checked that because I have been losing so much hair - both hyper and hypo.


Your CBC can be fine but meanwhile if the ferritin is low, you are deficient because the ferritin is the protein that stores the iron.

Low ferritin also interferes w/ the asorption of your thyroid medicine.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> Your CBC can be fine but meanwhile if the ferritin is low, you are deficient because the ferritin is the protein that stores the iron.
> 
> Low ferritin also interferes w/ the asorption of your thyroid medicine.


Ditto that comment.


----------

